# T30 2.2 dci power loss



## gundarsk (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello fellow X-Trailers!

10 year old YD22 engine is losing power (limp mode?). Occurs during regular driving in any gear and frequently (every 10 minutes or so). Problem goes away when restarted (ignition on/off). CheckEngine light sometimes goes on, sometimes not.

Read error codes (EML flashes). It repeats the same 3 errors over and over (in this order):
1273 (insufficient fuel flow, abnormal pulse)
0234 (turbocharger over-boost condition)
0089 (fuel pressure too high).

It started few months ago. Initially loss of power occasionally occurred when i was flooring pedal and revs were crossing ~2600 mark. But then it didn't require a restart. Problem went away after the pedal was released and pressed again. Then it was was replaced by current problem and never occurred again.
The current one started as rare occurrence (say once per hour) and was limited to highway driving. Over couple months it progressed in frequency and also started to occur in city driving (i.e. lower gears, cold engine) and lately it enters limp mode when left idling to warm-up.

Other details:
i) It never happens if i keep revs high (above 2400 or so) and generally occurs when revs are kept at or crossing 1600-2000 range or so although it can also happen at lower revs and during idle
i) idle revs shudder somewhat, especially when cold, but otherwise are stable
i) i have had all filters changed; pump re-learn done;
i) there are two limp modes occurring - original one is weaker and limited by 2500-3000 revs, after pump re-learn the engine sometimes enters another mode - limited by 3500-4000 revs and more engine power.

I'm aware that 2.2 DCI engines have problems with SCValves. It looks similar, however i don't have any major problem with idle revs and faulty SCV would be throwing 0089 code, right? How to explain appearance of 1273 & 0234 at the same time? Plus the fact that car drives normally as long revs are above 2400 or so (which would be seem a sure way to cause overboost not remedy it).

Looking for help before i waste shitload of $$$ replacing parts left and right to no avail as other poor fellas with power loss problems.


----------

